# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Mosaic & Timbrado στον ίδιο χώρο

## babis100nx

Καλησπερα παιδια τι κανετε?Μια ερωτηση μεσα στην βδομαδα περιμενω ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο απο φιλο εκτροφεα.θελω να ρωτησω κατι διαβασα οτι τα τιμπραντο μπορει να παρουν νοτες απο τα μοσαι και το αντιστροφο.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι επειρεαζεται πολυ το κελαιδισμα απο το ενα ειδος στο αλλο?κατι αλλο δεν εχω σκοπο να κατεβαινω σε εκθεσεις αλλα εχω σκοπο τα καναρια που βγαζω να πυροβολανε!! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν θες να πυροβολανε τα Τιμπραντο ειναι σωστα πολυβολα.
Τα μοζαικ θα σου χαλασουν τα Τιμπραντο

----------


## babis100nx

Ενοεις σε θεμα φωνης θα χαλασουν ή θα κοψουν στο κελαιδισμα?

----------


## kostas24

ούτε που να το σκέφτεσαι.τα καναρίνια φωνής δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν με άλλα πουλιά και να μην "χαλάσουν" .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Στο θεμα φωνης θα εχεις προβλημα, δε θα παρεις τα μέγιστα αποτελέσματα της φωνης των Τιμπραντος

----------


## babis100nx

> ούτε που να το σκέφτεσαι.τα καναρίνια φωνής δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν με άλλα πουλιά και να μην "χαλάσουν" .


καλησπερα κωστα δεν με ενδιαφερει να χαλασει το ρεπερτοριο τους με ενδιαφερει να μην ''κοψουν'' στο κελαιδισμα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπάμπη εάν δεν σε νοιάζει να πηγαίνεις εκθέσεις και τέτοια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα . Αυτό όμως που σου λένε τα παιδιά είναι το σωστό να μην τα έχεις στον ίδιο χώρο ... θα πάρουν και άλλες φωνές που μπορεί να αλλάξουν το ρεπερτόριό τους .

----------


## kostas24

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα πάρουν λάθος φωνές και θα φύγουν έξω από τα πρότυπα. κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

περα απο την μιξη των φωνων ,πολλες φορες στα καναρινια συμβαινει τα πιο βροντοφωνα να επιβαλλονται στο χωρο σε πιο χαμηλοφωνα και να σταματησουν τα τελευταια να κελαηδουν .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,μαλλον τα τιμπραντο θα υπερισχησουν

----------


## orion

αν δε σε πειράζει εσένα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, απλά μπορεί να εμπλουτίσει το ρεπερτόριο του κι άλλο... φυσικά εκτός ράτσας φωνές  :winky:  να κόψουν δε νομίζω ίσα-ίσα θα κοντράρονται...

να τα χαίρεσαι...

Υ.Γ. Η ράτσα λέγετε Timbrado (Espanol) όχι timprando

----------


## panos70

γιατι να παρεις τοτε τιμπραντο παρε κοινα που ειναι και ποιο φθηνα  και κελαηδανε και αυτα πολυ συχνα ,ετσι  κι αλιως και τα τιμπραντο σε δυο χρονια σαν κοινα θα κανουν

----------


## orion

> γιατι να παρεις τοτε τιμπραντο παρε κοινα που ειναι και ποιο φθηνα  και κελαηδανε και αυτα πολυ συχνα ,ετσι  κι αλιως και τα τιμπραντο σε δυο χρονια σαν κοινα θα κανουν


διαφωνώ  :winky:  

α) περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα

β) τα timbrados δε θα γίνουν ποτέ σαν κοινά!!! Απλά μπορεί να πάρουν μερικές νότες από τα άλλα οι οποίες για τα "διαγωνιστικά δεδομένα" θα είναι εκτός ράτσας, μπορεί όμως και να κρατήσουν χαρακτήρα και να μην πάρουν πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## jk21

τα γνησια timbrado εχουν εκ γενετης καποιες νοτες (νομιζω 6 ) που δεν χανονται .Ασχετο αν θα συνεχισουν να αποδιδονται σωστα ή θα προστεθουν και λαθος εκτος ρατσας ,αυτες θα υπαρχουν

----------


## babis100nx

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!πανο με τα κοινα καναρινια ασχολιομουν απο 9 χρονων τα ειχε καποιος θειος μου ο οποιος τα ειχε στην αυλη της γιαγιας μου (ηταν στον αριθμο 10-12) στον φωταγωγο οταν εκεινος πεθανε ημουν περιπου 9 χρονων και ασχοληθηκα(με την βοηθεια του πατερα μου και τον ευχαριστω,γιατι δεν ηταν του ειδους) με τα κοινα εως τα 18 μου ειχα φτασει να εχω 60-70πουλια+αλλα ποσα εδινα σε πετ σοπ για να περνω τροφες +ποσα χαρισα σε γειτονες και γνωστους.για αυτο δεν εχω σκοπο να ασχοληθω _τοσο_ με τα κοινα καναρινια. Εαν και εχω 3 κοινα και δεν με πειραζει πουλακια ειναι και αυτα ειτε λεγονται ετσι ειτε λεγοντε αλλιως. Εμενα με ενδιαφερει να λενε. και για αυτο θελω να ασχολειθω και με τα τιμπραντο για να δω τι λενε σιγουρα θα εχουν διαφορετικο ρεπερτοριο και απο τα κοινα και απο τα μοσαικ τωρα οπως ειπε ο δημιτρης κρατανε καποιες νοτες.Εαν συμβει κατι αλλο εδω θα ειμαστε να τα λεμε.
Υγ τα κοινα δεν κελαιδανε *συχνα* οπως προανεφερες και αυτα πυροβολανε αρκει να εχεις τα σωστα ζευγαρια(καλους γονεις).

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα σας φίλοι, 

Γιά την ώρα έχω ένα ζευγάρι κοινά καναρίνια μαζί με τα εφετινά παιδιά τους και ένα αρσενικό Σατινέ Κίτρινο Μωσαϊκό. 

Καθώς μελλοντικά θα αποκτήσω Timbrado και καθώς με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η ράτσα αυτή θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, αν τα έχω σε άλλο χώρο του σπιτιού το κελάηδημα του Timbrado θα επηρεαστεί από το κελάηδημα των άλλων αρσενικών καναρινιών μου; 
Θα πρέπει να μην ακούνε καθόλου το κελάηδημα το ένα του άλλου ή εάν η απόσταση που θα βρίσκονται και που μειώνει την ένταση του κελαδήματος τελικά δεν θα επηρεάζει το κελάηδημα του Ισπανού "τενόρου";

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lagreco69

Οπωσδηποτε! Μπαμπη τα Timbrados σου θα παρουν και αλλες φωνες, το δικο μου εχει παρει καποιες απο τους παπαγαλους (Cockatiels) μου.

----------


## panos70

Μπαμπη με το καλο να παρεις τα τιμπραντο σου και να τα ευχαριστηθεις ,τα παιδια σου τα προειπαν κι εσυ γνωριζεις αρκετα οποτε ,με το καλο να τα δεχτεις

----------


## yannis37

καλό ειναι αν έχεις καποια ρατσα καναρινιών φωνης να μην έχεις και άλλα μαζί, 
καλύτερα πάρε κάποια του 2011 και πριν, αφου τα θες μονο για να πυροβολανε, για να έχουν ολοκληρώσει κατα καποιον τροπο το κελαηδισμα τους και να μην παιρνουν τοσο ευκολα αλλες φωνές

----------

